# pinching to stop jumping



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Question-

Summit is responding pretty well to the off command but on occasion when he is persistent I have given him a slight pinch to his chest when he jumped up and he has stopped. I have also done this a couple of times when he has jumped up to the counter with good results.

Is this something I should use or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Well if works for you and you dog is getting the message I would certainly continue! Some other things that work are a spray bottle, and a knee in the chest. :


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

When you do it, does he grimace or whimper or look pained? If it's a gentle pinch and doesn't hurt, just to get his attention, that sounds okay to me, but if he looks frightened or hurt by it, I would try to find a different way of getting him to stop. Always listen to your own instincts about whether you are comfortable with your dog's reaction to aversive techniques--even if another person or trainer advises to use them.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

It's not really even a pinch, more of a squeeze. I was surprised when it stopped him. I think since I had never done anything like that before he got the message. 

I had said off twice and he did not respond so I gave a little squeeze to the skin on his chest and gently pushed him away and he dropped down and would then just come up and site in front of me.

Later in the day I noticed he would jump up on my wife but not me. (Smart little bugger)

I find the calm benevolent leader approach works well in most situations. Except when he is in high voltage mode and then I pick him up and carry him around for a bit and he settles down.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

From your description, there doesn't seem to be a downside. He isn't upset by it and it gets his attention (kind of similar to the spray of water or shaking a can of pennies approach).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Perfectly acceptable IMO if not too physical. Some still manage to complain and so squeezing the paw bones instead is advised by certain trainers.


----------

